# Lucky find



## Halfcaff (Mar 16, 2010)

I went for a hike in the woods of Jacksonville, TX and found a hackberry log that looked like it was spalted on the end.  I took it home and dried it.  After it was dry I cut it up into blanks and to my surprise it was crazy looking.  So I made a Majestic out of one of the blanks.  It was a bugger to turn!  There were a ton of worm holes, and voids, and it was hard in some places and like dust in others.  I stabilized halfway through by soaking it in ultra thin CA which helped a lot.  I sanded it down to 600 grit after finally working it down thin.  Applied 6 coats of CA and then finished it to 12,000 grit micromesh.


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 16, 2010)

Well worth the trouble!!

Pen looks FANTASTIC!!!!

Andrew


----------



## micharms (Mar 16, 2010)

Great pen! Well worth the effort to save the blank.

Michael


----------



## Pioneerpens (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice job! Beautiful Pen!


----------



## jbostian (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow that is very cool look wood and it made a great pen.

Jamie


----------



## Mickey (Mar 16, 2010)

That's a real beauty and the price of the blank makes it even more beautiful.


----------



## bubbatww (Mar 16, 2010)

Very nice and a great find..


----------



## JohnU (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful Job!  its these kind of results that keep me bringing home found logs and roots.  Nice!!!


----------



## gvanweerd (Mar 16, 2010)

that one turned out very nice.    great job, and Lucky find.


----------



## Halfcaff (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah, it seems like everywhere I go now I am looking around fence lines and wood piles for something special.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 16, 2010)

Awesome pen.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Mar 17, 2010)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------

